# Any action?



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Im going to try the res out this week. Has anyone been out there lately? Just wondering what the bite is like.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

saw a report on another site that a guy was out this week during the evening and had good luck on some nice eyes... limit of 5 between 15-18". that guy wasn't me tho, so it is pretty secondhand :lol:, may try it out once i get back to fargo, but that's quite a drive... hmmmmmmmm decisions, decisions... good luck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Res has been really slow for me the last few times out. I'm graphing them and trying everything but they're very inactive. It was the same for my buddies out yesterday as well.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Fished today at the Res. Caught first eye at 200p and they hit on and off til I had to leave at 5. Caught 4, but all just under 14". Missed about a 1/2 dozen more bites. Fished in 19' using both plain hook and fathead and jem-n-eye with fathead. Jem-n-eye caught 3. I caught 2 of them right around 2pm and they were real aggressive. Really watch the bottom with your vex and jig like hell.


----------

